# مصطلحات كيميائية للمهندسين الكيميائين والكيميائين ......



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

أرجو أن أفيدكم بهذه المصطلحات الكيميائية ....


Chemical equilibrium اتزان كيميائي 
Combustion احتراق 
Single displacement احلال احادي 
Double displacement احلال مزدوج 
Reduction اختزال 
Aromatic Substitution استبدال أروماتي 
Extraction استخلاص 
Ester استر 
Acetone أسيتون 
Natural cement اسمنت طبيعي 
Acetylene أسيتيلين 
Canal Rays أشعة القناة 
Infrared rays اشعة تحت الحمراء 
X-Rays أشعة سينية 
Gamma Rays أشعة غاما 
Ultraviolet rays أشعة فوق بنفسجية 
Cathode Rays أشعة مهبطية 
Quantum numbers أعداد الكم 
Stalagmite أعمدة صاعدة 
Stalactite أعمدة هابطة 
Acidic Oxides أكاسيد حمضية 
Basic Oxides أكاسيد قاعدية 
Actinides أكتينيدات 
Oxidation اكسدة 
Carbon dating التأريخ الكربوني 
Aldehydes ألدهيدات 
Aldose الدوز 
Al_Razi الرازي 
OptimalpH value الرقم الهيدروجيني الأمثل 
Electron affinity الفة الكترونية 
Alkane الكان 
Cycloalkane الكان حلقي 
Alkyne الكاين 
Electron الكترون 
Valence electrons الكترونات التكافؤ 
Non bonding electrons الكترونات غير رابطة 
Alnico ألنيكو 
Alkene الكين 
Reaction mechanism آلية التفاعل 
Ammonia أمونيا( نشادر) 
Amide أميد 
Amylase أميلوز 
Amylopectin Amine أميلوبكتين أمين 
Ammonium Test tube أنبوب اختبار أمونيوم
Discharge tube أنبوب تفريغ 
Angstrom انجستروم 
Nuclear Fission اندماج نووي 
Enzyme أنزيم 
Nuclear Fusion انشطار نووي 
Aniline أنيلين 
Oppenheimer أوبنهيمر 
Ozone أوزون 
Carbon monoxide أول أكسيد الكربون 
Ether ايثر 
Einstein اينشتاين 
IUPAC أيوباك 
Ion أيون 
Hydronium ion أيون الهيدرونيوم
Zwitterions أيون مزدوج 
Common Ion أيون مشترك 
Spectator ions أيونات متفرجة 
Complex Ions أيونات معقدة 
Pepsin ببسين 
Proton بروتون 
Acidic proton بروتون حمضي 
Bronze برونز
Mercury battery بطارية زئبق 
Planck بلانك
Polymerization بلمرة 
Zinc blende بلند الخارصين 
Liquid crystal بلورة سائلة 
Pentose بنتوز 
Bunsen بنسن 
Bohr بور
Borax بوراكس
Polystyrene بولي ستايرين 
Boyle بويل
Common Ion effect تأثير الأيون المشترك
Allotropy تآصل 
Oxidization تأكسد 
Auto ionization تأين ذاتي 
Atomization of water تأين ذاتي للماء 
Vaporization تبخر
Tetrose تتروز 
Heterogeneous Catalysis تحفيز غير متجانس 
Homogeneous Catalysis تحفيز متجانس 
Decomposition تحلل
Radioactive Decay تحلل نووي تلقائي
Quantitative analysis تحليل كمي 
Electrolysis تحليل كهربائي
Qualitative analysis تحليل كيفي ( وصفي) 
Effusion تدفق 
Hydrogen Bonding ترابط هيدروجيني 
Trypsin تربسين 
Photosynthesis تركيب ضوئي
Concentration تركيز
Molarconcentration تركيز مولاري 
Molal concentration تركيز مولالي
Tritium تريتيوم 
Triose تريوز 
Sublimation تسامي 
Structural isomerism تشكل بنائي ( تماكب بنيوي) 
Functional group isomerism تشكل وظيفي ( تماكب وظيفي )
Effective collision تصادم فعال 
Isomerism تصاوغ (تشكل) 
Saponification تصبن 
Substition Reaction تفاعل استبدال
Esterification reaction تفاعل أسترة 
Addition Reaction تفاعل إضافة 
Thermite reaction تفاعل الثيرمايت 
Oxidation reduction reaction تفاعل تأكسد واختزال 
Precipitation Reaction تفاعل ترسيب 
Neutralization Reaction تفاعل تعادل
Elimination Reaction تفاعل حذف 
Exothermic reaction تفاعل طارد للطاقة
Chemical Reaction تفاعل كيميائي 
Endothermic reaction تفاعل ماص للطاقة
Chain Reaction تفاعل متسلسل 
Hydrogenation Reaction تفاعل هدرجة 
Redox reactions تفاعلات التأكسد والاختزال 
Teflon تفلون
Vulcanization تقسية(فلكنة) 
Distillation تقطير 
Fractional distillation تقطير تجزيئي 
Condensation تكاثف
Valency تكافؤ 
Talc تلك
Dry clean تنظيف جاف
Hybridization تهجين 
Electron configuration توزيع (تركيب) الكتروني 
Maxwell- Boltzmamnn distribution توزيع ماكسويل - بولتزمان 
Toluene تولوين 
Universal gas Constant ثابت الغاز العالمي 
Equilibrium Constant (Kc) ثابت الاتزان 
Boiling Point Elevation Constant ثابت الارتفاع في درجة الغليان 
Freezing point Depression Constant ثابت الانخفاض في درجة التجمد 
Rate constant ثابت السرعة 
Planck's constant ثابت بلانك 
Acid ionization constant ثابت تأين الحمض 
Base ionization constant ثابت تأين القاعدة 
Water ionization constant ثابت تأين الماء 
Carbon dioxide ثاني أكسيد الكربون 
Trinitrotoluene ( T N T ثلاثي نيتروتولوين ( 
Tripeptide ثلاثي البيتيد 
Dry ice ثلج جاف 
Octahedral ثماني الأوجه منتظم
Diethyl ether ثنائي إيثيل ايثر
Dipeptide ثنائي الببتيد 
Jaber Ibn _ Hayyan جابر بن حيان 
Gasoline جازولين 
Gay - Lussac جايلوساك 
Periodic table جدول دوري 
Graphite جرافيت 
ppb جزء من البليون 
ppm جزء من المليون 
Molecule جزيء
Polar molecule جزيء قطبي
Diatomic molecules جزيئات ثنائية الذرة
Salt bridge جسر ملحي(قنطرة ملحية) 
Alpha particles جسيمات الفا
Beta Particles جسيمات بيتا
Glycogen جلايكوجين 
Glycol ethelene جلايكول ايثيلين 
Galvanization جلفنة 
Glucose جلوكوز 
Glycerol جليسيرول 
pH meter جهاز قياس الحموضة
Standard cell potential جهد الخلية المعياري
Standard electrode Potential جهد القطب المعياري 
Geochemistry جيوكيمياء 
Transition state حالة انتقالية 
Molar volume حجم مولي 
Brimstone حجر محترق
Limestone حجر جيري
Brownian motion حركة براونيه 
Benzene ring حلقةالبنزين 
Milk of magnesia حليب المغنيسيا
Cathodic protection حمايةمهبطية
Acid حمض
Monoprotic acid حمض أحادي البروتون
Arrhenius acid حمض أرهينيوس 
Oxo acid حمض أكسجيني 
Acidic acid حمض الأديبيك 
Ascorbic acid حمض الأسكوربيك 
Tartaric acid حمض الترتريك 
Acetic acid حمض الخليك ( الأسيتيك)
Citric acid حمض الستريك 
Formic acid حمض الفورميك
Sulphuric acid حمض الكبريتيك 
Nitric acid حمض النيتريك 
Hydrochloric acid حمض الهيدروكلوريك 
Bronsted – Lowry acid حمض برونستد ـ لوري
Diprotic acid حمض ثنائي البروتون 
Weak Acid حمض ضعيف
Strong acid حمض قوي
Carboxylic acid حمض كربوكسيلي (حموض عضوية ) 
Lewis acid حمض لويس 
Conjugate acid حمض مرافق ( مقترن )
Amino acids حموض أمينية 
Fatty acids حموض دهنية 
Organic acids حموض عضوية ( حمض كربوكسيلي) 
Paramagnetism خاصية بارامغناطيسية
Diamagnetism خاصية ديامغناطيسية 
Fume hood خزانة الأبخرة 
Rate determining step خطوة محدود لسرعة التفاعل 
Linear خطي
Vinegar خل 
Dry cell خلية جافة
Downs cell خلية داونز
Galvanic cell خلية غلفانية 
Electrochemical cell خلية كهركيميائية
Fuel cell خلية وقود 
Colligate properties خواص ترابطية
Dalton دالتون
Normal boiling point درجة الغليان العيارية 
Freezing point درجة التجمد 
Absolute temperature درجة الحرارة المطلقة
Boiling point درجة الغليان
Particles دقائق 
Denaturation دنترة (مسخ البروتين) 
Fats دهون 
Period دورة 
Volumetric flask دورق حجمي 
Deuterium ديوتيريوم
Solubility ذائبية 
Atom ذرة 
Central Atom ذرة مركزية 
Exited atom ذرة مهيجة
Valency ذرية (تكافؤ) 
Single bond رابطة أحادية 
Ionic bond رابطة أيونية 
Bond-pi رابطة باي
Peptide linkage رابطة ببتيدية
Covalent bond رابطة تساهمية (مشتركة) 
Coordinating bond رابطة تناسقية 
Triple bond رابطة ثلاثية 
Double bond رابطة ثنائية 
Metallic bond رابطة فلزية 
Polar bond رابطة قطبية 
Chemical bond رابطة كيميائية 
Polar Covalent Bond رابطة مشتركة قطبية
Hydrogen bond رابطة هيدروجينية 
Carbon tetrachloride رابع كلوريد الكربون 
Ramsay رامزي 
Tetrahedral رباعي الأوجه منتظم
Reaction order رتبة التفاعل 
pH رقم هيدروجيني 
Lewis symbol رمز لويس
Roentgen رونتجن 
Aquamarine زبرجد 
Pyrex glass زجاج بايركس 
Conjugate acid base pair زوج مرافق من حمض وقاعدة 
Oils زيوت 
Alloy سبيكة 
Nichrome سبيكة النكروم 
Steroids ستيرويدات 
Stellite ستيلايت
Burette سحاحة 
Rate of chemical reaction سرعة التفاعل الكيميائي 
Monosaccharide سكر أحادي 
Disaccharide سكر ثنائي 
Polysaccharide سكر متعدد 
Reducing sugar سكر مختزل
Sucrose سكروز 
Oligosaccharides سكريات قليلة الوحدات 
Electrochemical series سلسلة كهركيميائية 
Chain Branched Hydrocarbon سلسلة هيدروكربونية متفرعة
Amphoteric behavior سلوك أمفوتيري
Cellulose سيليولوز
Jacques Alexander Charles Chadwick شارل شادويك 
Crystal lattice شبكة بلورية 
Effective nuclear charge شحنة النواة الفعالة 
Partial charge شحنة جزئية 
Rust صدأ 
Ionic solid صلب أيوني 
Crystalline solid صلب بلوري 
Covalent network solid صلب تساهمي شبكي 
Molecular solid صلب جزيئي 
Amorphous solid صلب غير بلوري 
Metallic solid صلب فلزي 
Baking soda صودا الخبيز 
Washing soda صودا الغسيل 
Caustic soda صودا كاوية 
Structural formula صيغة بنائية 
Molecular formula صيغة جزيئية 
Osmotic pressure ضغط بخاري 
Ionization energy طاقة التأين 
Second ionization energy طاقة التأين الثانية 
Heat of vaporization طاقة التبخر 
Activation energy طاقة التنشيط
Bond energy طاقة الرابطة
Atomization energy طاقة تحرير الذرات 
Centrifuge طرد مركزي 
Frasch process طريقة فراش 
Haber process طريقة هابر 
Electroplating طلاء كهربائي 
Wavelength طول موجي 
Atomic spectrum طيف ذري 
Electromagnetic spectrum طيف كهرمغناطيسي 
Continuous spectrum طيف متصل 
Visible spectrum طيف مرئي 
Tyndall effect ظاهرة تندال
Standard Conditions ظروف معيارية( قياسية) 
Oxidizing agent عامل مؤكسد 
Reducing agent عامل مختزل 
Catalyst عامل مساعد 
Litmus عباد الشمس 
Geiger counter عداد غايغر 
Avogadro’s number عدد أفوجادرو 
Oxidation number عدد التأكسد 
Coordination number عدد التناسق 
Atomic number عدد ذري 
Atomic mass عدد كتلي 
Principal quantum number عدد كمي رئيس 
Azimuthal quantum number عدد كمي فرعي 
Spin quantum number عدد كمي مغزلي
Magnetic quantum number عدد كمي مغناطيسي 
Dipole moment عزم قطبي 
water hardness عسر الماء 
Transition elemints عناصر انتقالية 
Inner transition elements عناصر انتقالية داخلية 
Main transition elements عناصر انتقالية رئيسة 
Synthetic elements عناصر مخلقة " عناصر اصطناعية " 
Radioactive elements عناصر مشعة 
Representative elements عناصر ممثلة 
Gas غاز 
Water gas غاز الماء 
Ideal Gas غاز مثالي
Realgas غاز حقيقي 
Biogas غاز حيوي 
Phosgene غاز الخردل 
Noble gases غازات نبيلة
Gasoline غازولين
Gay_Lussac غايلوساك 
Graphite غرافيت 
Glycogen غلايكوجين 
Glycolethylene غلايكول ايثيلين 
Galvanization غلفنة 
Glucose غلوكوز 
Glycerol غليسيرول 
Half Life فترة نصف العمر 
Cracking فرقعة 
Fructose فركتوز
Blast Furnace فرن لافح 
Freon فريون 
Metal فلز 
Noble metals فلزات نبيلة 
Orbital فلك 
Vulcanization فلكنة (تقسية) 
Photon فوتون 
Phosgene فوسجين 
Hydrogen peroxide فوق أكسيد الهيدروجين
Steel فولاذ 
Mild steel فولاذ قابل للطرق
Stainless steel فولاذ مقاوم للصدأ 
Voltmeter فولتميتر 
Vitamin فيتامين 
Phenol فينول 
Phenolphthalein فينولفثالين 
Base قاعدة 
Arrhenius base قاعدة أرهينيوس 
Octet rule قاعدة الثمانية 
Bronsted Lowry base قاعدة برونستد ـ لوري 
Weak Base قاعدة ضعيفة 
Strong base قاعدة قوية 
Lewis base قاعدة لويس 
Markovinikoffs rule قاعدة ماركوفينيكوف 
Conjugate base قاعدة مرافقة ( مقترنة ) 
Hunds rule قاعدة هوند 
Dilution law قانون التخفيف 
Combined Law القانون الجامع 
Rate Law قانون السرعة 
Ideal Gas Low قانون الغاز المثالي 
Definite Proportion Law قانون النسب الثابتة 
Boyle’s Law قانون بويل 
Daltons law of partial pressure قانون دالتون للضغوط الجزئية 
Charles’sLaw قانون شارل 
Gay Lussac’sLaw قانون غايلوساك 
Grahams law of diffusion and effusion قانون غراهام للانتشار والتدفق 
Henrys Law قانون هنري 
Bleaching قصر الألوان 
Standard hydrogen electrode قطب الهيدروجين المعياري 
Inertelectrode قطب خامل 
Cotton قطن 
Alkaline metals قلويات 
Alkaline earth metals قلويات ترابية 
Funnel قمع 
Buchner Funnel قمع بخنر 
Separation Funnel قمع فصل 
Hydrogen bomb قنبلة هيدروجينية 
Saltbridge قنطرة ملحية 
Vital force قوة حيوية 
Intermolecular attractive forces قوى التجاذب بين الجزيئات 
Dipole-dipole forces قوى ثنائي القطب 
London forces قوى لندن 
Iodometry قياسات يودية 
Hydrophobic كاره للماء 
Cavendish كافندش 
Caffeine كافيين 
Alcohol كحول 
Primary alcohol كحول أولي 
Tertiary alcohol كحول ثالثي 
Secondary alcohol كحول ثانوي 
Absolute alcohol كحول مطلق 
Carbohydrate كربوهيدرات 
Calcium carbide كربيد الكالسيوم 
Chromatography كروماتوغرافيا 
Column Chromatography كروماتوغرافيا العمود 
Bucky Ball كرة باكي 
Mole fraction كسر مولي 
CFC كلوروفلوروكربونات 
Chlorophyll كلوروفيل 
Electro negativity كهرسلبية 
Quartz كوارتز 
Indicators كواشف 
Quanta كوانتا 
Marie Curie كوري (ماري) (
Cholesterol كوليسترول 
Ketose كيتوز 
Ketone كيتون 
Kerosene كيروسين 
Biochemistry كيمياء حياتية 
Industrial Chemistry كيمياء صناعية 
Organic Chemistry كيمياء عضوية 
Non metals لا فلزات 
Lavoisier لافوازييه 
Lactose لاكتوز
Plastics لدائن 
Lanthanides لانثانيدات 
Lipase لايبيز 
Viscosity لزوجة 
Bunsen burner لهب بنسن 
Lechaltelier لوشاتيليه 
Lipids ليبيدات 
Limewater ماء الجير 
Hard water ماء عسر 
Aquaregia ماء ملكي 
Limitingreactant determination مادة محددة للسرعة 
Diamond ماس 
Maltose مالتوز 
Maltase مالتيز 
Antifreeze مانع تجمد 
Avogadro’s Principle مبدأ أفوجادرو 
Pauli exclusion principle مبدأ باولي للإستبعاد 
Lechateliers principle مبدأ لوشاتيليه 
Polymer مبلمر 
Addition polymer مبلمر إضافة 
Condensation polymer مبلمر تكثيف 
Polyester مبلمر متعدد استر 
Polyamide مبلمر متعدد اميد 
Isomers Structural متشكلات بنائية 
Isomers Functional متشكلات وظيفية 
EnzymeInhibitor مثبط الأنزيم 
Planar triangular مثلث مسطح 
Desicator مجفف 
Group مجموعة 
Alkyl group مجموعة الكيل 
Carbonyl group مجموعة كربونيل 
Functional group مجموعة وظيفية 
Hydrophilic محب للماء 
Solution محلول 
Tollens reagent محلول تولين 
Acidic solution محلول حمضي
Fehling solution محلول فهلنغ 
Basic solution محلول قاعدي 
Neutralized solution محلول متعادل 
Dilute solution محلول مخفف 
Concentrated solution محلول مركز
Saturated solution محلول مشبع 
Buffer solution محلول منظم 
Graduate cylinder مخبار مدرج 
Solute مذاب 
Solvent مذيب 
Micelles مذيلات 
Square planar مربع مسطح 
Percentage yield مردود مئوي 
Coenzymes مرافقات الأنزيم 
Aromatic compound مركب أروماتي 
Ionic compound مركب أيوني 
Molecular compound مركب جزيئي 
Organic Compound مركب عضوي 
Griniard reagent مركب غرينيارد 
Saturated Compound مركب مشبع 
Energy level مستوى الطاقة 
Denaturation مسخ البروتين ( دنترة ) 
Hydrocarbon derivatives مشتقات الهيدروكربونات 
Anode مصعد 
Anti acids مضادات الحموضة 
Acid rain مطر حمضي 
Net ionic equation معادلة أيونية صافية 
Chemical Equation معادلة كيميائية 
Balanced Equation معادلة موزونة 
Titration معايرة 
Reaction rate معدل سرعة التفاعل 
Activated complex معقد نشط 
Nuclear reactor مفاعل نووي 
Condenser مكثف 
Simple cubic cell مكعبية بسيطة 
Body entered cubic مكعبية ممركزة الجسم 
Face centred cubic مكعبية ممركزة الوجوه 
Salt ملح 
Epsom salt ملح إبسوم 
Acidic salt ملح حمضي 
Basic salt ملح قاعدي 
Nutralized salt ملح متعادل 
Robert Andrews Millikan مليكان . روبرت 
Bent منحني 
Mendeleyev مندلييف 
Cathode مهبط 
Molarity مولارية 
Molality مولالية 
Monomer مونومر 
Reaction mechanism ميكانيكية التفاعل 
Nylon نايلون 
Starch نشا 
Ammonia نشادر (أمونبا) 
Radioactivity نشاط اشعاعي 
Half Life نصف العمر 
Half reaction نصف تفاعل 
Covalent Radius نصف قطر التساهم 
Atomic radius نصف قطر الذرة 
Isotopes نظائر 
Collision theory نظرية التصادم 
Atomic theory نظرية ذرية 
Phlogiston theory نظرية الفلوجستون 
Dalton theory نظرية دالتون 
Valence Bond Theory نظرية رابطة التكافؤ 
Naphthalene نفثالين 
Petrol نفط
Equivalence point نقطة التكافؤ 
Flash point نقطة الوميض 
Nichrome نكروم 
Thomson model نموذج ثومسون
Rutherford model نموذج رذرفورد 
Atomic nucleus نواة الذرة 
Noble نوبل 
NiCad نيكاد 
Neutron نيوترون 
Halogens هالوجينات 
Alkyl halide هاليد الكيل 
Aromatic halides هاليدات أروماتية 
Oilofhydrogenation هدرجة الزيوت
Triangular pyramidal هرمي ثلاثي 
Hexose هكسوز 
Hormone هورمون 
Insulin Hormone هورمون الأنسولين
Thyroxin Hormone هورمون الثايروكسين
Growth Hormone هورمون النمو
Unsaturated hydrocarbon هيدروكربون غير مشبع 
Saturated hydrocarbon هيدروكربون مشبع 
Hydrocarbon هيدروكربون 
Hertz هيرتز 
Heme هيم 
Unit cell وحدة خلية 
Filter paper ورقة ترشيح 
Urea يوريا 
Combination اتحاد

أرجو الرد والتقييم ولاتنسونا من خالص دعائكم ........
​


----------



## LIALY (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك مصطلحات نحتاجها فعلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

كل الهلا فيك وشكرا على المرور ..........


----------



## رنتيسي (2 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجهلك اللهم من احبار هذه الامة وشكرا لك على هذه الجهود الطيبة .


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على المرور ...........


----------



## AL FAYDI (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في موازين حسناتك


----------



## حمز محمد (12 مايو 2009)

alot of thanks mydear brother and we all pray 4 u to get a successfull life in this world and hereafter..amiin


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا أخواني الأعزاء على المرور وشكرا أخي العزيز حمز أمين على الدعاء وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع .......


----------



## REACTOR (12 مايو 2009)

مواضيع مميزة لعضو مميز 
شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور .............


----------



## بلاد العرب اوطاني (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا معلومات مهمة جدا


----------



## الطيب تلودي (12 مايو 2009)

يسلممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممو ومشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ......


----------



## اسامة طو (13 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 مايو 2009)

كل الهلا فيك أخي العزيز وشكرا على المرور .........


----------



## aymnof79 (13 مايو 2009)

انا محتاج ضروري وبسرعه قصوى لهذا الكتاب

Fluid Fertilizer Science and Technology

ISBN:082477034
EAN:9780824777036
Edition:1
Total pages:648
Published:1991-06-28


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المرور وأنا أبحث لك عن الكتاب ولكن أسف لم أجده مجانا إلى الأن .........


----------

